# Drip Edge/Flashing



## Rchaffin

though I've probably done a lot of "house" repairs on my own over the years, one of the things I've never tackled is "roofing".  I recently purchased a Kit Shed (10x10 'barn') and have finished the sheathing and am ready to start on the roofing (main).
I've six bundles (2 square) of shingles, one roll of 15# paper, A vent ridge (4 foot which is all I figure to need in a shed roof), two 10' drip edge (shiny, sharp metal, assumed galvanized , but unknown), a bunch of roofing nails and a quantity of button nails for the paper.
I am aware that the paper goes down on top of the sheathing, but where/when do I install the drip edge?  Under the paper, on top of the paper, under the shingles, on top of the shingles?  
I can conceptualize the paper and the shingle layout without too much difficulty, but the edging has me in a quandry


----------



## kok328

Start with the drip edge, then the tar paper over the drip edge, then the shingles over the tar paper and lastly the ridge vent over the shingles.


----------



## DaveyDIY

This shows the side drip edge over the tar paper
The drip edge along the fascia is under the tar paper

The roofing book I have shows it the same way







A few more sites have it the same way:


----------



## Rchaffin

Thanks folks.  That clears a little of the mud up.  Based on the type of roof I have, I believe the one on the "edge" is how it will go.  I appreciate the info and when I finish, I'll try and post a pic of the finished project.   It's only taken me about 5 weekends to get this far (ha, ha, ha).
I would note that for an on sale kit shed (barn style, 10x10) this is one of the most expensive projects I've undertaken.


----------



## kok328

I should have known better, it's been too many years since I did roofing.
My logic was that if any water got under the shingles, it would run off over the tar paper and the drip edge instead of running under the drip edge and rotting out the facia board.
Oh crap, I just remembered, I used ice&water shield (per code) on the perimeter.  I installed my drip edge first.  I then realized that this may be a mistake if the water shield shrinks, then it will lift the drip edge.  That's how I got turned around for a second time.
Sorry for the mis-information.


----------



## Rchaffin

Not a problem KOK328.  Thanks for responding and offering.  The way this roof is set up, the edges are the only places I need the drip edge (and that, surprisingly, is over the front door and the rear wall.
Thanks again folks


----------



## Rchaffin

DaveDIY
How about electrical.


----------

